# Bringing food and drinks onto the train



## Pat

My first time on a train, and I was wondering if there are any restrictions concerning bringing food and drinks onto the train...


----------



## Ispolkom

Pat said:


> My first time on a train, and I was wondering if there are any restrictions concerning bringing food and drinks onto the train...


As long as you can carry it on yourself, it doesn't require cooking, and (if you're in coach) isn't alcoholic, I can't think of any restrictions.


----------



## Pat

Any restrictions on bringing food and drinks onto the train? Also, How about alcoholic beverages?


----------



## zephyr17

Pat said:


> My first time on a train, and I was wondering if there are any restrictions concerning bringing food and drinks onto the train...


Can't consume your own alcohol unless you are in sleeper. Can't use the lounge tables to eat/drink your own food, but fine to eat at your seat. No microwave available for passenger use. That is about it. Lots of people bring their own food onboard.


----------



## jim hudson

:hi: Welcome to the best forum in the world!  You cant drink alcoholic beverages in coach legally, you can purchase them for a high price in the cafe along with snacks and lite meals or in the diner)but if you are in a sleeper you can bring whatever you can carry, fit into your room with the exception of microwaves, coffe makers and slow cookers! :lol: Most of us carry snacks that will keep/be edible for the length of the trip, or pick up supplies along the way! )ice is not always available and they cant keep any of your food in the diner or cafe, against the law!)Dont hesitate to ask any questions about train travel here, we have lots of folks with good info, most of it is even true! :lol:


----------



## Pat

Ispolkom said:


> Pat said:
> 
> 
> 
> My first time on a train, and I was wondering if there are any restrictions concerning bringing food and drinks onto the train...
> 
> 
> 
> As long as you can carry it on yourself, it doesn't require cooking, and (if you're in coach) isn't alcoholic, I can't think of any restrictions.
Click to expand...


----------



## Pat

If I carry a sandwich and a couple bottles of water, will a cup or glass of ice be provided to me free of charge?


----------



## Pat

If I carried a sandwich and a couple bottles of water, will a cup or glass of ice be provided to me free of charge?


----------



## Pat

jim hudson said:


> :hi: Welcome to the best forum in the world!  You cant drink alcoholic beverages in coach legally, you can purchase them for a high price in the cafe along with snacks and lite meals or in the diner)but if you are in a sleeper you can bring whatever you can carry, fit into your room with the exception of microwaves, coffe makers and slow cookers! :lol: Most of us carry snacks that will keep/be edible for the length of the trip, or pick up supplies along the way! )ice is not always available and they cant keep any of your food in the diner or cafe, against the law!)Dont hesitate to ask any questions about train travel here, we have lots of folks with good info, most of it is even true! :lol:


Is there a way of finding out how crowded the train will be and what age groups are aboard?


----------



## Long Train Runnin'

you may or may not get ice for free depends on the cafe attendant

There are generally a wide variety of people on the train young and old alike.


----------



## Pat

Pat said:


> jim hudson said:
> 
> 
> 
> :hi: Welcome to the best forum in the world!  You cant drink alcoholic beverages in coach legally, you can purchase them for a high price in the cafe along with snacks and lite meals or in the diner)but if you are in a sleeper you can bring whatever you can carry, fit into your room with the exception of microwaves, coffe makers and slow cookers! :lol: Most of us carry snacks that will keep/be edible for the length of the trip, or pick up supplies along the way! )ice is not always available and they cant keep any of your food in the diner or cafe, against the law!)Dont hesitate to ask any questions about train travel here, we have lots of folks with good info, most of it is even true! :lol:
> 
> [/quote
> 
> Is there a way of finding out how crowded the train will be and what age groups are aboard? What's the approximate seating capacity in the coach areas of the train, and how many trains have coach seating?
> 
> /quote]
> 
> Is the seating in the coach area assigned, or first come first serve?
Click to expand...


----------



## the_traveler

The only real "restriction" is if you are in coach, consider your other passenger's also! *YOU* may like a food that's smelly and stinky, but the other 70+ people in the car may not feel the same way!




And say if it's a western train, that smell may stay in that car for 2 1/2 days!


----------



## Pat

jim hudson said:


> :hi: Welcome to the best forum in the world!  You cant drink alcoholic beverages in coach legally, you can purchase them for a high price in the cafe along with snacks and lite meals or in the diner)but if you are in a sleeper you can bring whatever you can carry, fit into your room with the exception of microwaves, coffe makers and slow cookers! :lol: Most of us carry snacks that will keep/be edible for the length of the trip, or pick up supplies along the way! )ice is not always available and they cant keep any of your food in the diner or cafe, against the law!)Dont hesitate to ask any questions about train travel here, we have lots of folks with good info, most of it is even true! :lol:


Thanks,Jim...I enjoyed you sense of humor and the inserted emoticons...I'm having a little difficulty with this site...just trying to figure it out...


----------



## caravanman

Hi,

You can't find out about how full/busy a train is, except maybe by calling an amtrak agent and asking.. they can look on their screens and see how many seats are available. One other tip is to look on amtrak.com and see if the coach seats are still selling at the lowest price.. they rise in price as more are sold. Not easy for a novice to do. All trains have a coach seat allowance, which is the basic lowest price rail seat. Weekends and holiday periods tend to be busiest, Jan to March is generaly the off peak season, less crowded, lower prices.

Ed


----------



## Pat

the_traveler said:


> The only real "restriction" is if you are in coach, consider your other passenger's also! *YOU* may like a food that's smelly and stinky, but the other 70+ people in the car may not feel the same way!
> 
> 
> 
> And say if it's a western train, that smell may stay in that car for 2 1/2 days!


Perfectly understandable...thanks. Can you tell me approximately how many coach trains there are, and what the seating capacity is on each one? (70?)

Also, are there compartments for carry-ons above or below each seat? Remember...this is my 1st time, so I don't have a clue! Is it safe to bring a laptop? Where can I store it for safe keeping, if I decide to wander off into the diner or cafe car?


----------



## BeckysBarn

If you'll let us know which cities you'll be traveling between it will be easier for someone to give you specifics on number of coaches.

And we've all ridden the train for the first time. It's just that for some folks the first ride was a looonnnngggg time ago :lol:


----------



## Pat

caravanman said:


> Hi,
> 
> You can't find out about how full/busy a train is, except maybe by calling an amtrak agent and asking.. they can look on their screens and see how many seats are available. One other tip is to look on amtrak.com and see if the coach seats are still selling at the lowest price.. they rise in price as more are sold. Not easy for a novice to do. All trains have a coach seat allowance, which is the basic lowest price rail seat. Weekends and holiday periods tend to be busiest, Jan to March is generaly the off peak season, less crowded, lower prices.
> 
> Ed


Thanks, Ed...What's the lowest price for coach seats?


----------



## Ryan

From where to where?


----------



## the_traveler

Pat said:


> Can you tell me approximately how many coach trains there are, and what the seating capacity is on each one? (70?)
> 
> Also, are there compartments for carry-ons above or below each seat? Remember...this is my 1st time, so I don't have a clue! Is it safe to bring a laptop? Where can I store it for safe keeping, if I decide to wander off into the diner or cafe car?


As stated, please let us know from where to where you will be traveling. Some trains carry single level coaches while other trains use bi-level coaches. There is a luggage rack above your seat (which is *MUCH* bigger than on a plane). It is open and you can put full sized suitcases in it. There is also room at the end of the cars on single level trains and a large luggage rack on the lower level of Superliners.

In coach, I would try to keep any valuables (purses, wallets, laptops/netbooks. etc...) with you. Take them with you. However, I have left my netbook above my seat or on the tray table when I was gone, and had no problems. As in any situation, size up your surroundings. If you feel safe, trust your feelings!



Besides not many people get off a train going 79 MPH - so they should still be on the train! They can only walk forward or back to another car!





Also, don't worry about the stated "2 carry-on per person" limit too much! I have never seen it strictly enforced. Besides, the many exceptions include:


Purses
Coats
Sweaters
Pillows
Computers
Strollers
Car Seats
Walkers or assist devices
etc ...

Basically if you can easily carry it yourself, you can carry it on.


----------



## zephyr17

Pat said:


> Is the seating in the coach area assigned, or first come first serve?


It depends on the station, the train, and somewhat on the crew. For reserved seat trains at originating and other large stations, you generally line up and get a seating assignment and a seat check from the conductor/assistant conductor at a podium. For any but the largest intermediate stops, you just board, although you may be directed to one car or another based on your destination. Once you board, the attendent may assign you to a seat. If the attendent doesn't, you can take any free seat. The attendent generally won't lift your ticket, though. Some do, but they are not supposed to. Note that whether or not a seat is free is not determined by whether or not someone is sitting in it (they may be in the diner or lounge car), but whether there is a "seat check" or "hat check" inserted in the holder above the seats. This is a small piece of paper, ususally with the destination of the passenger in that seat written on it. If the conductor hasn't lifted your ticket before or while you are boarding, once you find a seat STAY THERE until he comes by and lifts your ticket. Once he lifts your ticket, he will put a seat check above your seat, and it's now yours. Sleeper space is assigned when you reserve it, though.

As to capacity, the upstairs section of a Superliner coach seats about 80, IIRC. Not sure about the downstairs part or other equipment types, except the Talgo. The little Talgo mini-cars seat about 30-40 each, I think.

How many coaches there are depends on the train. Most western Superliner trains carry at least 2 coaches at all times. Some quite a few more. The Starlight has had up to 5 coaches in peak season. The Builder can carry up to 5, 2 for Seattle, 2 for Portland, and 1 short Chicago-Minneapolis/St Paul. Could be 6 if there are 3 Seattle coaches, which I think does happen sometimes. The Chief usually carries 3 in the summer, IIRC.

On unreserved trains, such as the Pacific Surfliners, you just grab any seat without a seat check...but having a seat is NOT guaranteed on the unreserved trains.


----------



## AlanB

Pat,

You might want to check out OTOL's Hints & Tips as you'll find many questions answered there, perhaps even some that you may not think of.

You are of course more than welcome to ask questions here about anything related to the trains, but again the above might give you a nice place to start and then see where that takes you.


----------



## Devil's Advocate

Sometimes OTOL is spot-on, and other times it gives advice that's more than a little confusing...



> Carry-on no more luggage than absolutely necessary; no more than you would or could carry on an airplane. Amtrak STRICTLY requires that individual bags (carry-on or checked) weigh no more than 50 pounds (federal requirement), and mandates no more than 2 carry-on bags per person.


Everything I've seen or read would imply that the weight and specifics of carry-on luggage are given a pass on Amtrak so long as you're able to carry it on yourself without help and aren't obviously flouting rules and conventions.


----------



## the_traveler

Checked baggage *IS* weighed. Even if you have 2 bags weighing 52 lbs and 20 lbs, I have seen then make you repack them to get below 50 lbs! Carry on bags are *NEVER* weighed or sized - as long as it's not like 6' long or takes 3 people to carry it, you can carry it on!


----------



## AlanB

daxomni said:


> Sometimes OTOL is spot-on, and other times it gives advice that's more than a little confusing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carry-on no more luggage than absolutely necessary; no more than you would or could carry on an airplane. Amtrak STRICTLY requires that individual bags (carry-on or checked) weigh no more than 50 pounds (federal requirement), and mandates no more than 2 carry-on bags per person.
> 
> 
> 
> Everything I've seen or read would imply that the weight and specifics of carry-on luggage are given a pass on Amtrak so long as you're able to carry it on yourself without help and aren't obviously flouting rules and conventions.
Click to expand...

You'll notice that I'm never one of those who typically does say, "if you can carry it on you won't be hassled." Yes, the odds are very good that you won't be hassled. But there have been occasions where people did get hassled, including one incident where a conductor left with a passenger still standing on the platform because they had more carry-on's than they were allowed.

And everyonce in a while there seems to be statements from those working within Amtrak that it is actually going to start pushing employees to enforce the rules.


----------



## the_traveler

AlanB said:


> And everyonce in a while there seems to be statements from those working within Amtrak that it is actually going to start pushing employees to enforce the rules.


However, that can be unfair to some passengers!





Example #1 - Someone like me travels from PDX to KIN. Between PDX and WAS, I can check 3 bags and carry on 2 carry-ons for 5 bags total. However I get to WAS, get on a Regional to KIN and must leave 3 bags behind - because there is no checked baggage service at KIN and I can only carry on 2 bags!





Example #2 - Somebody travels from CHI-EMY on the CZ for a vacation. They can take 3 checked bags and 2 carry-on or 5 bags in total. Another person takes a vacation from Galesburg, IL to Fraser, CO - also on the CZ - but they can only carry-on 2 bags, because neither station offers checked baggage service!


----------



## Bierboy

the_traveler said:


> ...Example #2 - Somebody travels from CHI-EMY on the CZ for a vacation. They can take 3 checked bags and 2 carry-on or 5 bags in total. Another person takes a vacation from Galesburg, IL to Fraser, CO - also on the CZ - but they can only carry-on 2 bags, because neither station offers checked baggage service!


We get on at Galesburg (sleeper) often to head out west (doing it this Sat) and we each have a suitcase (stowed on the lower level), and two carry-ons apiece. Never a problem.


----------



## the_traveler

Bierboy said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Example #2 - Somebody travels from CHI-EMY on the CZ for a vacation. They can take 3 checked bags and 2 carry-on or 5 bags in total. Another person takes a vacation from Galesburg, IL to Fraser, CO - also on the CZ - but they can only carry-on 2 bags, because neither station offers checked baggage service!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We get on at Galesburg (sleeper) often to head out west (doing it this Sat) and we each have a suitcase (stowed on the lower level), and two carry-ons apiece. Never a problem.
Click to expand...

I agree that it can be done now.

What I was saying was in response to Alan's post of Amtrak talking about *STRICTLY* enforcing the 2 carry-on limit! If that were to happen, you would be limited to only 2 bags (either the suitcase or 1 of the carry-ons would have to be left



), while someone going from CHI to DEN or SLC could take 5 bags in total (checking 3 of them)!


----------



## EB_OBS

AlanB said:


> daxomni said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes OTOL is spot-on, and other times it gives advice that's more than a little confusing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carry-on no more luggage than absolutely necessary; no more than you would or could carry on an airplane. Amtrak STRICTLY requires that individual bags (carry-on or checked) weigh no more than 50 pounds (federal requirement), and mandates no more than 2 carry-on bags per person.
> 
> 
> 
> Everything I've seen or read would imply that the weight and specifics of carry-on luggage are given a pass on Amtrak so long as you're able to carry it on yourself without help and aren't obviously flouting rules and conventions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'll notice that I'm never one of those who typically does say, "if you can carry it on you won't be hassled." Yes, the odds are very good that you won't be hassled. But there have been occasions where people did get hassled, including one incident where a conductor left with a passenger still standing on the platform because they had more carry-on's than they were allowed.
> 
> And everyonce in a while there seems to be statements from those working within Amtrak that it is actually going to start pushing employees to enforce the rules.
Click to expand...

Just a couple of things to add;

1. you can indeed take personal food into the upper-level seating and table area of a Superliner Lounge car. You cannot take personal food into the lower-level of the SSL or into the dining car.

2. Amtrak cannot store or re-heat any personal food for you.

3. As has already been correctly stated, you cannot consume alcohol you brought onboard with you anywhere other than in your own private sleeping car room. If you ask the dining car LSA they likely will let you bring a bottle of wine, that you brought with you, to dinner

I have to agree with Alan about the carry on baggage policy. More and more people are under this assumption that if you can carry it then it'll be ok, this in incorrect. This thinking is causing an unsustainable increase in the amount of carry-on that people are bringing and the luggage racks are getting too full. The Amtrak policy is clear and fair. It doesn't count several items towards the carry-on limit. The biggest problem I see on a day to day basis is that the ticket agents are the ones NOT enforcing and/or educating the passengers and thus the train attendants and conductors are forced into being the bad guy when people show up wheeling 5 suitcases down the platform. The limit is two (2) carry-ons under 50 lbs. I am enforcing it and I am training my car attendants to enforce it as well. I've sent communication to station managers and passenger services superintendents that the ticket agents are letting, even telling people they can carry too many bags onto the train.


----------



## Ispolkom

the_traveler said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> 
> And everyonce in a while there seems to be statements from those working within Amtrak that it is actually going to start pushing employees to enforce the rules.
> 
> 
> 
> However, that can be unfair to some passengers!
Click to expand...

Surely any rule strictly enforced is going to be unfair to someone. I'd hope that reasonable exceptions could be made for the cases you give.

On the other hand, I started checking luggage after an unfortunate trip on the Empire Builder from West Glacier to Minot a couple of years ago. We boarded with a couple of suitcases that we could not check, since West Glacier does have that service. Alas, the other passengers in our sleeper had brought on enough suitcases that there wasn't room for ours (and I imagine that most of them weren't traveling from stations that didn't have baggage service). This meant that our SCA had to move our bags at every station, since stations in Montana seem to alternate which side of the car they are on. A lot of extra work that could have been avoided.

Now I figure that if I have enough time to take the train, I have enough time to check my suitcase. If EB_OBS is encouraging agents to enforce carry-on limits, I can't blame him even if in the past I've been a clear violator of those limits.


----------



## MattW

So I assume if the rule is going to be rigidly enforced, then the exceptions will be rigidly enforced as well? So a conductor or ticket agent can't claim that a laptop bag or briefcase or purse counts against the limit.



> Now I figure that if I have enough time to take the train, I have enough time to check my suitcase.


Even if you're going between two points without checked baggage?


----------



## Ispolkom

MattW said:


> Now I figure that if I have enough time to take the train, I have enough time to check my suitcase.
> 
> 
> 
> Even if you're going between two points without checked baggage?
Click to expand...

That would be hard, wouldn't it? No, if you read my posting, you'll notice that I mentioned an excess of unchecked luggage from passengers that I imagined had traveled from stations with checked luggage service. I now check luggage when I can (and my travel is such that I almost always can check luggage), so that my carry-on luggage does not lead to the situation I described. In the past I was not so considerate to my fellow passengers, and was more concerned with my own convenience.


----------



## Chris

Hello! My family is considering train travel for the first time for a trip from Rocky Mount, NC to West Palm Beach Florida. We have several questions:

1. Are there any microwaves available for passengers to use?

2. Are the coach seats really as comfortable as the Amtrak site indicates--ie. can you really sleep comfortably?

3. Are there any areas designated for freshening up, changing clothes if desired, brushing teeth, etc... on trains that travel overnight?

4. Are there any areas to store small coolers other than under your feet or in the compartments? I had heard that some trains had large open areas in the back of each car where things like that could be left.

5. Any other tips or advice? We really have no idea what to expect.

Thanks so much for any answers you can provide!


----------



## gswager

1) No microwave for your own food to be cooked or "radiated".

2) It depends. I recommend to bring blanket or layers of clothes, ear plugs, and eyes cover. Amtrak provide travel sized pillow. To me, it may be a little too small. I've noticed some passengers use neck pillow or put jacket or clothes in large pillow case.

3) Yes, in the bathroom. There is one room on lower level has changing room.

4) The overhead bin is much larger than the airplane's. Even the large suitcase can fit in.

5) There is a helpful hint in one of the topics on main page.


----------



## VentureForth

I agree with gswager with the following addendums:

1) I like to bring a single bottle of water and those little powder packs. Then I refill with their potable water.

2) I don't like sleeping in coach next to someone I don't know, but I know I would be a LOT more comfortable if it were my wife in the seat next to me. Bringing your own pillow is a must. Blankets are available on the train, but they cost $15.

3) There is no "lower level" on the Silver train that you will taking from RMT to WPB. I don't recall if there are changing rooms per se in the coach cars, but the accessible restrooms are plenty big enough to maneuver and change clothes in. A side note: The "changing room" on the lower level of Superliners doesn't have a lock for privacy.


----------



## BH

"Also, don't worry about the stated "2 carry-on per person" limit too much! I have never seen it strictly enforced. Besides, the many exceptions include:"

How strict is the "small amount of food for consumption on the train" guideline? I would like to bring a nylon cooler that has wheels like luggage. I am afraid of being turned away at the station. I am traveling from Philly to PGH.

Thanks so much.

BH


----------



## ehbowen

BH said:


> "Also, don't worry about the stated "2 carry-on per person" limit too much! I have never seen it strictly enforced. Besides, the many exceptions include:"
> 
> How strict is the "small amount of food for consumption on the train" guideline? I would like to bring a nylon cooler that has wheels like luggage. I am afraid of being turned away at the station. I am traveling from Philly to PGH.
> 
> Thanks so much.


**Please note that you are adding to a thread which is 4 years old.**

You may bring your cooler, but it will count as a piece of carry-on luggage. You will almost certainly not be able to obtain ice for it while you are on board, unless you are in the sleepers. Even in the sleepers, ice provided is intended for personal consumption; your SCA may balk if you want to drain his supply to refill your cooler. If you have a small cooler for medicine, ice refills may be obtained on board if you make advance arrangements on your reservation.

You may fill your cooler with your choice of food and non-alcoholic beverages. Privately-sourced alcohol consumption is only permitted in private sleeper rooms. (You may purchase beer, wine, or liquor in the cafe car to accompany your carried-on comestibles...the alcohol restriction apparently is intended mainly to ensure they can cut you off if you become a bit too jolly.) Also, as was stated earlier in this thread, please consider your neighbors, especially in coach...while you may adore the odor of garlic and Limburger, they may not.


----------



## bh

ehbowen said:


> BH said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Also, don't worry about the stated "2 carry-on per person" limit too much! I have never seen it strictly enforced. Besides, the many exceptions include:"
> 
> How strict is the "small amount of food for consumption on the train" guideline? I would like to bring a nylon cooler that has wheels like luggage. I am afraid of being turned away at the station. I am traveling from Philly to PGH.
> 
> Thanks so much.
> 
> 
> 
> **Please note that you are adding to a thread which is 4 years old.**
> 
> You may bring your cooler, but it will count as a piece of carry-on luggage. You will almost certainly not be able to obtain ice for it while you are on board, unless you are in the sleepers. Even in the sleepers, ice provided is intended for personal consumption; your SCA may balk if you want to drain his supply to refill your cooler. If you have a small cooler for medicine, ice refills may be obtained on board if you make advance arrangements on your reservation.
> 
> You may fill your cooler with your choice of food and non-alcoholic beverages. Privately-sourced alcohol consumption is only permitted in private sleeper rooms. (You may purchase beer, wine, or liquor in the cafe car to accompany your carried-on comestibles...the alcohol restriction apparently is intended mainly to ensure they can cut you off if you become a bit too jolly.) Also, as was stated earlier in this thread, please consider your neighbors, especially in coach...while you may adore the odor of garlic and Limburger, they may not.
Click to expand...

My question is in regard to size of cooler/ amount of food. My cooler is 16 x 14 x 12. I will be carrying 2 dinners in it - pushing the "food for consumption on board" limit. I will not have a car at my destination.


----------



## ehbowen

bh said:


> ehbowen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BH said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Also, don't worry about the stated "2 carry-on per person" limit too much! I have never seen it strictly enforced. Besides, the many exceptions include:"
> 
> How strict is the "small amount of food for consumption on the train" guideline? I would like to bring a nylon cooler that has wheels like luggage. I am afraid of being turned away at the station. I am traveling from Philly to PGH.
> 
> Thanks so much.
> 
> 
> 
> **Please note that you are adding to a thread which is 4 years old.**
> 
> You may bring your cooler, but it will count as a piece of carry-on luggage. You will almost certainly not be able to obtain ice for it while you are on board, unless you are in the sleepers. Even in the sleepers, ice provided is intended for personal consumption; your SCA may balk if you want to drain his supply to refill your cooler. If you have a small cooler for medicine, ice refills may be obtained on board if you make advance arrangements on your reservation.
> 
> You may fill your cooler with your choice of food and non-alcoholic beverages. Privately-sourced alcohol consumption is only permitted in private sleeper rooms. (You may purchase beer, wine, or liquor in the cafe car to accompany your carried-on comestibles...the alcohol restriction apparently is intended mainly to ensure they can cut you off if you become a bit too jolly.) Also, as was stated earlier in this thread, please consider your neighbors, especially in coach...while you may adore the odor of garlic and Limburger, they may not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My question is in regard to size of cooler/ amount of food. My cooler is 16 x 14 x 12. I will be carrying 2 dinners in it - pushing the "food for consumption on board" limit. I will not have a car at my destination.
Click to expand...

That's nowhere near "pushing the limit". As long as you treat it as one of your two allowed pieces of carry-on luggage and stick to the rules on alcohol, the only thing you will hear from the train crew is, "Hey, can I try a bite of that?"


----------



## me_little_me

A few things others have not mentioned:

Grilling on board, whether charcoal or gas, is frowned upon, even in the vestibules between cars.

You can't count your microwave as a piece of luggage.

If you bring a full size refrigerator and try and store it in the "baggage area" (not the designated storage area but the open area), any wheelchair occupants may object.

Don't raid your fridge at night as the light will disturb other travelers.

No alcohol also means you should not bring a still on board to create your own to get around rules about bringing alcohol.

Meth labs are strictly prohibited. Meth is NOT "personal food".

The train is NOT a ballpark. Hawking hot dogs or souvenirs in the aisles will get you removed.

The vestibule is not considered to be a "tailgate". No partying.

No, you can't put food items on the diesel engines to warm them up. DO NOT put aluminum foil encased items on electric motors.

Don't try to throw leftovers out the windows. You will realize the foolishness of it when you find out they don't open.

Don't go to the diner expecting to see Robert Irvine doing a makeover of the food and decor for "Restaurant Impossible".


----------



## Ispolkom

me_little_me said:


> A few things others have not mentioned:
> 
> Grilling on board, whether charcoal or gas, is frowned upon, even in the vestibules between cars.
> 
> You can't count your microwave as a piece of luggage.
> 
> If you bring a full size refrigerator and try and store it in the "baggage area" (not the designated storage area but the open area), any wheelchair occupants may object.
> 
> Don't raid your fridge at night as the light will disturb other travelers.
> 
> No alcohol also means you should not bring a still on board to create your own to get around rules about bringing alcohol.
> 
> Meth labs are strictly prohibited. Meth is NOT "personal food".
> 
> The train is NOT a ballpark. Hawking hot dogs or souvenirs in the aisles will get you removed.
> 
> The vestibule is not considered to be a "tailgate". No partying.
> 
> No, you can't put food items on the diesel engines to warm them up. DO NOT put aluminum foil encased items on electric motors.
> 
> Don't try to throw leftovers out the windows. You will realize the foolishness of it when you find out they don't open.
> 
> Don't go to the diner expecting to see Robert Irvine doing a makeover of the food and decor for "Restaurant Impossible".


Well, if you mention stills, does that mean that homebrewing is also forbidden?

In any case, since you didn't mention it, I guess my deep fryer is hunky dory.

ETA: I did once drink moonshine on a Soviet train, but it was already distilled when my benefactor (?) boarded the train in Kiev.


----------



## MattW

ROFL! That is quite possibly one of the funniest things I've seen posted here! At least in a long time.


----------

